# ¿Cómo hallar la frecuencia de un circuito?



## ZenerLight (Mar 22, 2005)

Como va la vaina. Resulta que debo de hacer una red sujetadora con un condensador en serie con la fuente AC, y un diodo en pararelo con una resistencia. La idea es que la red me sujete la señal a un nivel de DC, cuando alimento el circuito con una fuente positiva el diodo conduce y el condensador se carga, pero cuando pongo la fuente negativa el diodo no me conduce, es decir se abre entonces queda el condensador en serie con la resistencia.

Para poder que el condensador no se descargue, el TAO (ohmios por faradios) debe de ser mayor que el periodo (1/frecuencia) del circuito.
. La pregunta es ¿Con el osciloscopio, cómo averiguo la frecuencia? ¿Cómo conecto el osciloscopio al circuito,será  en el diodo, en la alimentacion, en el condensador, en la resistencia?


----------



## Nacho (Mar 22, 2005)

Hola viejo, bienvenido al foro!

La frecuencia de tu circuito esta dada por la fuente AC. 

Para que un circuito tenga frecuencia propia debe tener por lo menos un lazo cerrado de corriente y en tu circuito lo que cierra ese lazo es la fuente.

Esa es mi opinión.


----------



## ZenerLight (Mar 22, 2005)

Nacho dijo:
			
		

> Hola viejo, bienvenido al foro!
> 
> La frecuencia de tu circuito esta dada por la fuente AC.
> 
> ...



Si bien esto ya lo sabía gracias de todos modos   . El asunto es que no tengo idea de como hallar la frecuencia que pasa por el circuito; yo tengo el osciloscopio pero en ¿en donde lo conecto? ¿En la fuente? ¿en el diodo? ¿? ....  otra idea que me hago es medir la frecuencia de la fuente que es la que alimenta el circuito pero no sé si estoy en lo correcto.

Recuerda que toda red sujetadora el TAO (ohmios por faradios) debe de ser mucho mayor que el periodo (1/frecuencia).

Ahora supongamos que la idea es medir la frecuencia en la fuente,¿Cóomo hallo el valor de esta frecuencia en el osciloscopio?


----------



## Nacho (Mar 23, 2005)

Hola, Para medir la frecuencia con un osciloscopio tienes que contar el numero de divisiones que le lleva a la onda completar el periodo, luego la multiplicas por la escala en segundos e inviertes el resultado (-1).

F(Hz) = 1 / (numero de divisiones * factor de escala (seg))

Es sencillo, ojala no tengas problemas.


----------



## Ehecatl (Mar 23, 2005)

Hola zenerlight,

en realidad, el procedimiento de diseño genralmente es al revés de como lo estás planteando, es decir la red RC la calculas para una frecuencia mínima determinada y entonces introduces la señal con las características de frecuencia seleccionadas.
Para medir frecuencia, no hay que hacer mas que lo que te mencionó Nacho.


----------



## ZenerLight (Mar 23, 2005)

Esto es lo que necesitaba, Dios le pague!!!!


----------



## JiX (Nov 24, 2008)

bueno  sabemos  que  tao es igual  a RC  pero el  tiempo de carga o descarga del  dicho condensador  esta   limitado por  su  resistencia   donde  T = 5 Rc.. para  disque diseño   10 veces este  valor  es decir  uno calculara  una resistebncia  de valor adecaudao  para  que  el  condensador  no se descargue..  como  el condensador esta afectado constantemente el osciloscopiod se  tendra que colocar en el  Condensador... de alli se puede saber  la frecuencia del circuito...  o  se puede  hacer  base a calculos...
espero que te sirva  de algo...


----------



## Lita (Nov 25, 2008)

Hola!.. Lo más idóneo es medir con el oscilocopio en el capacitor (el oscilocopio se maneja tal como lo explicó Nacho), ya que es quien te manipula el tiempo de descarga, en consecuencia tu frecuencia... creo que se te haría más fácil si haces los cálculos a papel diseñando el circuito con los valores que deseas.. Luego al montar el circuito, con solo variar la resistencia o el capacitor, vas obteniendo los valores prediseñados anteriormente.

saludos...


----------

